# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Святейшество Сатсварупа Госвами

## Lakshmana Prana das

Один день Е.С. Сатсварупы Махараджа
https://youtu.be/XPsTeKEYcHg

----------

